# Any CNC STEP High-Z / T-series owners on this forum?



## Raincheck.ie (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi,

I recently bought a HIGH-Z S-1400/T-105 CNC ROUTER my first CNC router.
Like to see if there are any CNC STEP High-Z / T-series owners here?

Grtx Rick


----------



## Raincheck.ie (Dec 11, 2020)

Got it up and running,

Still have to hide the cables and make an enclosure for the controller to protect it from dust and cooling and so on.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

up and running is a big hurdle, congratulations! looking forward to your projects...

i also like the shields on the sides


----------



## Raincheck.ie (Dec 11, 2020)

TimPa thanx for your comment,

Baby steps ... finally I was able to export a shape from Autodesk 3DS MAX(CAD) --> import into Vectrix Aspire to create & save a toolpath(CAM) (Post Processor KinetiC-NC)
Open this .nc file in the KinetiC-NC Controller software and run some previews. Still have a view errors most likely due to the fact I didn't set a zero point yet. 
(Next task: how to set a zero point)



















Grtx Rian


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Congratulations, I've been watching MTMWOOD running his for a while making cutting boards. That company was on my short list of machines.
We'll be waiting on project pictures and videos.....


----------



## Raincheck.ie (Dec 11, 2020)

Hiya,

Planing my laminated side gate before carving a design using the 
*CNC STEP High-Z / T-series *


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks good but why is your feed rate so slow? You could probably cut three times faster than that.

How did it turn out?


----------



## Raincheck.ie (Dec 11, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Looks good but why is your feed rate so slow? You could probably cut three times faster than that.
> 
> How did it turn out?


Hi,

Why is he feed rate so slow? It's the first time I do this planing/surfacing on my CNC didn't want to force it 
It turned out super smooth on both sides (and yes I increased the feed rate 

Now I'm designing a organic pattern to carve out for the whole front of the door. 
Will keep you updated.

Thanks for you're reply


----------



## Raincheck.ie (Dec 11, 2020)

Just testing my GoPro and Mic for future projects...


----------



## Raincheck.ie (Dec 11, 2020)

Simple CNC test. Made this Cookie jar - radius of 250 mm & 9mm birch plywood, to test the limitation's of Kerf bending...


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

very interesting and clever design! you're going places... keep us updated!


----------



## Raincheck.ie (Dec 11, 2020)

TimPa said:


> very interesting and clever design! you're going places... keep us updated!


I did the kerving on the CNC as well using a 2mm straight bit. Cutting into the 9.2mm plywood @ 8.2mm deep, it leaves 1mm plywood (birch layer) between the ribs. That went well without any breakouts. But the last profile to cut the kerft sheets to size was a bit problematic as the ribs are only 2mm thick and 8.2 tall a lot of breakouts. So had to cut them to size on my table saw, switched my blade to a 80 teeth one also used masking tape on the cut line to prevent breakouts. Had a better result but not perfect yet. Next time I will cut the material to size first then do the kerving on CNC. On that note one more thing the plywood needs to be totally flat onto your CNC bed to make sure you only leave 1mm over the whole surface. So I used my pinner to pin the plywood down to my MDF spoil board... My 50 cents as a CNC beginner....


----------



## Raincheck.ie (Dec 11, 2020)

Cookie jar [with lock] - Test limitation's of Kerf bending. All cuts are done with my CNC Router.


----------



## AyCee (12 mo ago)

Hey nice work!

I've been looking to buy one of these CNC machines for a little while now and would really like to know how're you finding it? Can you please tell me what is your workflow from getting CAD designs to CAM and gcode? Also have you used software other than Kinetic-NC?

cheers!


----------



## Raincheck.ie (Dec 11, 2020)

AyCee said:


> Hey nice work!
> 
> I've been looking to buy one of these CNC machines for a little while now and would really like to know how're you finding it? Can you please tell me what is your workflow from getting CAD designs to CAM and gcode? Also have you used software other than Kinetic-NC?
> 
> cheers!



Hi,

I can't compare my CNC step machine with others as this is the first CNC router I'm using ever.
But to be honest I really love this machine and use it all the time. It was a big deal to get it into my workshop as it's big and heavy (250 KG +) but that's why it's extremely accurate and sturdy.

Like I mentioned never used a CNC router before but did allot of 3D printing (Ultimaker) I use 3D Studio max (CAD) for years to design my models and export as .stl Sometimes I do the same for Vectric Aspire (CAM) import 3D then create gcode. Or I use Vectric Aspire on it's own to design, save my file(s) and open it into Kinetic-NC to control my CNC step.

I had to change my mind set from 3D to layered 2D but it's getting better and again I love it....

That's it for now,

Rain....


----------



## AyCee (12 mo ago)

Raincheck.ie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't compare my CNC step machine with others as this is the first CNC router I'm using ever.
> But to be honest I really love this machine and use it all the time. It was a big deal to get it into my workshop as it's big and heavy (250 KG +) but that's why it's extremely accurate and sturdy.
> ...


It will be my first CNC machine too, hence why I'm keen to hear your experiences with both the machine and the company! What kinds of materials have you been processing? I'm looking more towards metals (CNC-Step claim the High-Z T series can cut steel) and have some concern that it won't be quite rigid enough. Have you tried working metal?

Cheers,

AC.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @AyCee , welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @AyCee


----------



## AyCee (12 mo ago)

jw2170 said:


> G'day @AyCee , welcome to the forum.


G'day mate thanks for the welcome. I'm an Ozzie myself, living on the other side of the world!


----------



## Raincheck.ie (Dec 11, 2020)

AyCee said:


> It will be my first CNC machine too, hence why I'm keen to hear your experiences with both the machine and the company! What kinds of materials have you been processing? I'm looking more towards metals (CNC-Step claim the High-Z T series can cut steel) and have some concern that it won't be quite rigid enough. Have you tried working metal?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AC.


Hiya,

I had a few newbie issues and I contacted CNC-STEP GmbH & Co. KG support.
I could not get my remote control configured using a UK keyboard layout (mostly my own bad).










Created a ticked, next day support did a remote desktop (on my CNC connected PC) showed me how and what to do (in English although it's a German company) I was very pleased! But that's what I expect from a German company, quality, efficient and thorough.

I mostly work with all kinds of soft/hard wood and occasionally soft metals like copper, brass & aluminum (not thicker than 2 or 4 mm) and as you can guess & expect no problems at all.

But again I'm far from being an expert in anything CNC (learning every day)

Grtx Rain

PS. Totally un related but used my CNC for this project 




This door was for a friend I do this as a hobby


----------



## AyCee (12 mo ago)

Raincheck.ie said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I had a few newbie issues and I contacted CNC-STEP GmbH & Co. KG support.
> I could not get my remote control configured using a UK keyboard layout (mostly my own bad).
> ...


Thanks mate. Inspiring work you're doing there!


----------



## Raincheck.ie (Dec 11, 2020)

.


----------

